# How to put in a heat lamp/ceramic fixture?



## Misguidance (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, my google-foo has failed me and I can't work this out.  I am in the process of acquiring a new viv for my corn, and the one I am currently looking at (second hand) does not have a heat lamp/ceramic fixture already in it. I am a complete pleb when it comes to DIY, and I am struggling to find light fixtures that I could install that do not need a massive hole to be cut into the top of the viv. 

Ideas, please?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Get a ceramic holder, you will ony need a small hole for the cable to go through, wire it up, then screw the holder to the roof.
something like this.
CERAMIC ES SCREW HEAT BULB lamp light LAMP HOLDER kit | eBay
I use these for all mine.


----------



## thistle (Apr 15, 2008)

I used one of these for my royal's viv. Is the complete ceramic fitting with a bracket to attach to the ceiling of a viv, though the screws aren't included, which I found a bit strange.

Komodo Ceramic Lamp and Bracket | Swell Reptiles


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't include screws as the length is dependant on the thickness of wood they're being screwed in to.


----------



## Misguidance (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys- that is actually extremely helpful, and I feel like a bit of a pleb for not spotting those sooner.  

I have now been offered a very nice looking second hand viv that does have a fitting already in it, but when I need to upgrade again, now I will know what to use!


----------

